# Minidump auslesen



## XeonB (1. Januar 2012)

Hi
Hatte einen bluescreen und würde jetzt gerne die Infos Auslesen. Steht das noch an einem anderen Ort als in den minidumps? Wenn ja, wo?
Und wie lese ich die aus (welches Programm) - bitte Anleitung für Dummies
Danke

Edit wenn ich den Debugger downloaden will muss ich ein sdk runterladen - was ist das?


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Januar 2012)

Du musst nicht das komplette SDK (Software Development Kit) runterladen, sondern nur den Debugger.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie du damit die Mindiumps auswertest, kannst du in dem Link in meiner Signatur nachlesen.


----------



## Tarantino75 (13. März 2013)

Hallo simpel1970
Da du dich scheinbar mit diesen minidumps auskennst, kannst du mir vielleicht auch helfen.
Hab folgendes Ergebnis (siehe Anhang) beim auslesen erhalten!
Ist scheinbar der ATAPI IDE Miniport Driver oder?
Was kann ich da machen!
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## simpel1970 (13. März 2013)

Hi,



> Ist scheinbar der ATAPI IDE Miniport Driver oder?


 
nicht unbedingt, bzw. eher nicht. 
Insbes. bei den durch Verifier generierten Abstürzen ist das mit nur einer Auswertung schwer zu sagen, insbes. wenn bei Verifier nicht die Problembezogen richtigen Einstellungen vorgenommen wurden.
Dadurch kann dann im ungünstigsten Fall alles mögliche als Absturzursache genannt werden, nur nicht der verantwortliche Treiber.

Aber wozu, bzw. mit welchen Einstellungen hast du den Treiber-Verifier aktiviert?



> Was kann ich da machen!


 
Zunächst mal den Treiber Verifier wieder deaktivieren und nach der Deaktivierung angelegten Dumps hier hochladen.


----------



## crusherd (13. März 2013)

Hi,

Es gibt auch ein Tool von Microsoft sysinternals. Google mal mach bluescreenview. Es gibt auch ne deutsche Übersetzung von Microsoft als Datei, die man einfach in den Ordner des Tools kopieren muss.

Gruß
crusherd


----------



## simpel1970 (13. März 2013)

Nur arbeitet Bluescreenview viel oberflächlicher als die Debugging Tools und ist für eine nähere Analyse daher nicht zu empfehlen / bzw. nicht zu gebrauchen. 
Bluescreenview ist allerhöchstens für eine schnelle Übersicht über die aufgetretenen Stopfehlercodes zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Tarantino75 (14. März 2013)

Also erst mal vielen Dank, dass du/ihr  dich/euch meinem Problem angenommen hast. 
Ich hab das debugger tool verwendet, um herauszufinden warum mein Computer immer nach 10 Sekunden mit 
bluescreen abstürzt und dann wieder selbstständig hochfährt, seitdem ich eine ssd eingebaut und windows 8 darauf installiert habe!
Kurze Info: Hab einen medion Computer aufgerüstet mit aufrüstset vom conrad (i3 2100, mainboard msi h61ma-e35, 4gb drr-III, 
die ssd ist eine intenso sataIII mit 120 GB)
Blueescreen meldet power-driver-state-failure
Leider kann ich irgendwie die Minidumps nicht als Anhang einfügen. Wie geht das?
Der Computer meldet dass ich keine Zugriffsberechtigung habe, hängt das mit dem Debugging tool zusammen?
Meintest du das mit dem Driver-Verifier beenden?


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2013)

Die Zugriffsberechtigung umgehst du, indem du die Dumps vor dem Einpacken in ein nicht-Windows Verzeichis kopierst.

Mit Driver-Verifier beenden meine ich etwas anderes. Auf dem von dir geposteten Teil der Auswertung ist noch zu erkennen, dass der Absturz durch den Driver-Verifier ausgelöst wurde. Dieses Tool dient der Treiberüberprüfung zur Behandlung von Treiberproblemen.

Das Tool startet sich auch nicht von allein, sondern muss manuell aktiviert werden. Einmal aktiviert, bleibt es auch aktiv. Und zwar so lange, bis du es manuell wieder deaktivierst.
Dies kann z.B. über die Eingabeaufforderung erfolgen: verifier.exe /reset


----------



## Tarantino75 (14. März 2013)

Ich hab die Datei jetzt auf meinen Stick gezipt und konnte sie dann hochladen. Hoffe du kannst sie auslesen.
Kann sein, dass ich den verifier irgendwann gestartet habe, als das Problem aufgetaucht ist, hab ich nämlich alle möglichen
Tipps gegoogelt und ausprobiert. Damals hatte ich die Vermutung, dass ein Chipsatztreiberschuld ist, weil bei vielen Einträgen
vorgeschlagen wurde die Treiber zu aktualisieren. Ist der Verifier mit einem großen lila V gekennzeichnet, das Programm startet 
nämlich immer beim Systemstart?


----------



## Tarantino75 (14. März 2013)

Habs nochmal hoch


----------



## simpel1970 (14. März 2013)

Deaktiviere bitte als erstes den Driver Verifier (wie oben beschrieben -> Eingabeaufforderung: verifier.exe /reset).

Ein speziellerer (fehlerhafter) Treiber ist mir bei der weiteren Auswertung leider auch nicht aufgefallen.


```
Device Object list:
fffffa8004fd4600  fffffa8004fd0600: Could not read device object
 
DriverEntry:   fffff88001516ca0 atapi!GsDriverEntry
DriverStartIo: 00000000 
DriverUnload:  fffff8800153d7d0 ataport!IdePortUnload
AddDevice:     00000000 
Dispatch routines:
[00] IRP_MJ_CREATE                      fffff88001544508 ataport!PortWdmAlwaysStatusSuccessIrp
[01] IRP_MJ_CREATE_NAMED_PIPE           fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[02] IRP_MJ_CLOSE                       fffff88001544508 ataport!PortWdmAlwaysStatusSuccessIrp
[03] IRP_MJ_READ                        fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[04] IRP_MJ_WRITE                       fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[05] IRP_MJ_QUERY_INFORMATION           fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[06] IRP_MJ_SET_INFORMATION             fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[07] IRP_MJ_QUERY_EA                    fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[08] IRP_MJ_SET_EA                      fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[09] IRP_MJ_FLUSH_BUFFERS               fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0a] IRP_MJ_QUERY_VOLUME_INFORMATION    fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0b] IRP_MJ_SET_VOLUME_INFORMATION      fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0c] IRP_MJ_DIRECTORY_CONTROL           fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0d] IRP_MJ_FILE_SYSTEM_CONTROL         fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[0e] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CONTROL              fffff88001525000 ataport!IdePortDispatchDeviceControl
[0f] IRP_MJ_INTERNAL_DEVICE_CONTROL     fffff88001524fe0 ataport!IdePortDispatch
[10] IRP_MJ_SHUTDOWN                    fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[11] IRP_MJ_LOCK_CONTROL                fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[12] IRP_MJ_CLEANUP                     fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[13] IRP_MJ_CREATE_MAILSLOT             fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[14] IRP_MJ_QUERY_SECURITY              fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[15] IRP_MJ_SET_SECURITY                fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[16] IRP_MJ_POWER                       fffff88001525020 ataport!IdePortDispatchPower
[17] IRP_MJ_SYSTEM_CONTROL              fffff8800153d7a4 ataport!IdePortDispatchSystemControl
[18] IRP_MJ_DEVICE_CHANGE               fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[19] IRP_MJ_QUERY_QUOTA                 fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[1a] IRP_MJ_SET_QUOTA                   fffff800c40bb73c nt!IopInvalidDeviceRequest
[1b] IRP_MJ_PNP                         fffff8800153d69c ataport!IdePortDispatchPnp
```
 
Des weiteren ist mir bei der Auswertung der Dump ein (für Win8) älterer Treiber aufgefallen, den du aktualisieren solltest:
hecix64.sys (Treibersignatur von September 2011). Dieser ist Bestandteil des Intel Management Engine. Bei MSI gibt es für dein H61MA-E35 Board eine aktuellere Version: MSI Deutschland ? Motherboards - H61MA-E35 (B3)

Im Hinterkopf sollten wir uns auch noch die Bios Version halten. Die auf dem Board vorhandene Version 1.2 sollte, sofern wir das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen, auf die aktuellste Version 2.3 geflasht werden.

Nach der Deaktivierung des Verifiers bitte weiterhin die Dumps hochladen.


----------



## Tarantino75 (15. März 2013)

Also hier nochmal mein Minidump.
Was diesen Treiber betrifft. Hab mir die ZipDAtei bei msi geladen, aber wenn man die Zip-Datei von MSI auspackt erhält man trotzdem nur 
den Treiber von 2011, auch wenn bei der Zip Datei 2012 steht (siehe Screenshot Datei)


----------



## Tarantino75 (15. März 2013)

Hab sie auch mal ausgelesen, wegen dem Treiber. Ich habe schon seit längerem die Chipsatz-Treiber im Verdacht.
(siehe Foto). Aber wie kann ich denn die aktualisieren. Das klappt bei mir irgendwie nicht so.
Den darf ich ja im Betrieb nicht einfach erst deinstallieren oder?
Die Chipsatzfamilie ist komplett von 2006, trau mich aber nicht die erst zu deinstallieren,
und mit dem Treiber aktualisieren Button passiert im Endeffekt nichts.


----------



## simpel1970 (16. März 2013)

Die ZIP Datei (mit der Dump) ist leer.

Probiere mal das Intel Update Utility aus, ob das aktuellere Treiber findet: Intel Utility für die Treiberaktualisierung

Bei den Chipsatztreibern steht noch der windowseigene Standardtreiber drin. (Ich denke aber eher nicht, dass hier das Problem begraben liegt)
Aktuelle Chipsatztreiber findest du jedenfalls u.a. auch hier: Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase *(Intel Chipsatztreiber 9.3.0.1026 / 3/4/5/6/7/800/900 Series Chipsets (EXE)).*

Zusätzlich noch den Intel Rapid Storage installieren (sofern der Chipsatzcontroller im Bios auf AHCI steht): Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie Download - ComputerBase *(Intel Rapid Storage-Technologie 11.7.0.1013)*


----------



## Tarantino75 (16. März 2013)

Jetzt müsste was drin sein. Werde anschließend das intel utility versuchen.


----------



## Tarantino75 (16. März 2013)

Die Chipsatztreiber werden mit Doppelklick nicht installiert, ich hab mal sowas mit overall über die Eingabeaufforderung gelesen.
1. Soll ich das durchführen und weist du wie das geht?
2. Was soll ich denn mit den sys dateien von der intel storage datei machen? (sorry aber kenn mich nicht so gut aus!), hab
aber den chipsatzcontroler damals auf ahci gestellt.

Das Intel Utility liefert folgendes(in Klammern mein Komentar)
Grafiktreiber (von mir installiert Version 09/2012)
Produkt erkannt	 ATI Radeon HD 5450
Aktueller Treiber installiert	 9.2.0.0
Dieses Gerät ist nicht bekannt oder wird nicht unterstützt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller für eventuelle Updates. Weitere Informationen>>
 Software-Installations-Utility für Intel Chipsätze (wie bereits erwähnt von 2006) 
Produkt erkannt	
Aktuelle Version installiert	 9.3.0.1021
Diese Version ist gültig.
 Audiotreiber für Intel PC-Mainboard
Produkt erkannt	 Realtek High Definition Audio (von Juni 2012)
Aktueller Treiber installiert	 6.0.1.6657
Dieses Gerät ist nicht bekannt oder wird nicht unterstützt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller für eventuelle Updates. Weitere Informationen>>
 Funknetzwerke (WiFi)
Produkt erkannt	 Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Aktueller Treiber installiert	 8.3.730.2012
Dieses Gerät ist nicht bekannt oder wird nicht unterstützt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller für eventuelle Updates. Weitere Informationen>>
 Verkabelte Vernetzung
Produkt erkannt	 Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller (Treiber von 07/2012)
Aktueller Treiber installiert	 8.3.730.2012
Dieses Gerät ist nicht bekannt oder wird nicht unterstützt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller für eventuelle Updates. Weitere Informationen>>


----------



## simpel1970 (18. März 2013)

Das mit der -Overall Installation ist eigentlich nicht notwendig. Installiere lieber den Intel-Rapid Storage.



> Was soll ich denn mit den sys dateien von der intel storage datei machen? (sorry aber kenn mich nicht so gut aus!)


 
Exe doppelklicken und Installationsroutine durchlaufen lassen. Danach verlangt das Betriebssystem einen Neustart.


----------



## Tarantino75 (18. März 2013)

Beim Intel Rapid Store kommt nach dem Doppelklick:
Das System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen für die Installation der Sotware!
Und der neueste Minidump sieht so aus:


----------



## simpel1970 (19. März 2013)

Kontrolliere bitte noch mal, ob der SATA Controller im Bios auch tatsächlich auf AHCI steht.
Überprüfe auch, ob die Systemplatte am Intel SATA Controller, oder am ASMedia Controller angeschlossen ist.

Sollte der SATA Controller (an dem die Festplatte angeschlossen ist) auf IDE stellen, musst du vor der Umstellung auf AHCI zunächst noch einen Registry Eintrag ändern, da du ansonsten beim Starten des Betriebssystems einen Bluescreen bekommst.
Windows 7 Tipps - AHCI nachtrglich aktivieren


----------



## Tarantino75 (19. März 2013)

Danke für den Tip.
Hab jetzt doch noch geschafft ins Bios zu kommen, musste allerdings erst googeln wie, 
weil mit ner ssd und win8 ist das nur über die Einstellungen möglich!
Also beim advanced bios stand sata standard ide, denke du hattest recht.
Allerdings hab ich die in diesem Artikel Windows 7 Tipps - AHCI nachtrglich aktivieren
genannte register datei msahci nicht gefunden.
Vielleicht weil der Artikel über win7 geht ?


----------



## simpel1970 (20. März 2013)

Ja stimmt!

Unter Win8 läuft es etwas anders: AHCI nachträglich aktivieren unter Windows 8 – Deskmodder.de


----------

